# tigervnc-server missing binary file



## notooth (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello,

After I installed tigervnc-server, the is no vncserver file on my system. Can anyone help?


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 7, 2021)

Looking at the plist it should be in there:






						[ports] Contents of /head/net/tigervnc-server/pkg-plist
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




/usr/local/bin/vncserver

Do you have Xvnc or any of the other files?


----------



## Geezer (Jan 7, 2021)

I had this problem a couple of months ago when I updated packages.

So I tried updating from `latest`rather than `quarterly`, and `vncserver`was back again.


----------



## Geezer (Jan 7, 2021)

tigervnc-server-1.11.0 missing vncserver

tigervnc-server-1.11.0_1 works


----------



## jmos (Jan 7, 2021)

Maybe that thread some weeks ago may help 








						TigerVNC does not install vncserver
					

I am rebuilding my FreeBSD 12.1 server.  As part of the process, I installed tigervnc, pkg install tigervnc-server-1.11.0.  When I went to start vncserver I get a "Command not found" error.  Using find, there is no file called vncserver.  I checked my backup and I found the file...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

